# The Racist TEA Party Racists are being Racist again because they are Racist.



## American Cowboy (May 23, 2011)

Herman Cain seems to be one of the TEA Party's favorites. How can this be? Aren't the TEA Party members just a bunch of racists?







Herman Cain's website


----------



## American Cowboy (May 23, 2011)

In the GOP debate, Herman Cain looks pretty good to me!!!


----------



## Mr.Nick (May 23, 2011)

I'd take Allen West over anyone....

If West doesn't run, I'd take Paul.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 23, 2011)

Democrats forget their racists history...so easily.. but then so do African Americans and give them a pass for more... just sayin...


----------



## Ernie S. (May 24, 2011)

Mr.Nick said:


> I'd take Allen West over anyone....
> 
> If West doesn't run, I'd take Paul.



I want West as Secretary of State. I like his style of negotiation.


----------



## Mr.Nick (May 24, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > I'd take Allen West over anyone....
> ...



I wanna see a packed cabinet of "don't tread on me" brothers/sisters (patriots, not race).

I'm sure if we get it, we wont be calling them "Czars."


----------



## Mr. H. (May 24, 2011)

That's the first time I've seen the word "racist" used four times in one sentence.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 24, 2011)

Mr. H. said:


> That's the first time I've seen the word "racist" used four times in one sentence.



Oh come on... Jessie Jackson.. Al Sharpton and all the other race master baiter's.. you've never listened to them...


----------



## American Cowboy (May 24, 2011)

Mr. H. said:


> That's the first time I've seen the word "racist" used four times in one sentence.



You must not watch MSNBC much or read Media Matters?


----------



## Shooter (May 24, 2011)

American Cowboy said:


> In the GOP debate, Herman Cain looks pretty good to me!!!
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Just Herman Cain&#39;s Answers in First Republican Debate for 2012&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> ...



You're right.  He looked excellent.  Very intelligent man and tons of passion and love for this country.  I really like this guy.


----------



## frazzledgear (May 24, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> thats two threads proving my point.
> 
> odd how i was called a racist for pointing this out.
> 
> Cain is the GOP/teaturds excuse to say they are not racists, and here we have this op.



And YOU just proved what a total moron you really are.  Cain got their support because of what he SAID, not his skin color.  And there is a very easy test to be able to figure that out -even for a moron such as yourself.

Are you really so stupid as to believe that if Cain had walked in and said he supported Obamacare and believed taxes needed to be raised that the Tea Party would have supported him -even if he said everything else just the way he did?  

What if Cain had walked in and made it clear (as he did) that his positions were the closest to the Tea Party members of all candidates and no one else was even close - and they DIDN'T support him?  Oh gee, wouldn't THAT have somehow also proven what "racists" the Tea Party was?  Isn't it nice when you can pretend no matter what they did, it all somehow proves what "racists" they are?  ROFLMAO!  Did you even LISTEN to this guy in the debate?  Clearly not -I could tell from what the guy was saying who were going to end up his biggest supporters.  Not because of something so irrelevant as skin color, but because this guy IS the epitome of Tea Party positions.  He only grabbed the attention of the Tea Party BECAUSE OF WHAT HE SAID -and the fact HE was the closest to all Tea Party positions over any other candidate at that debate!  There was no close second in that debate to the Tea Party positions.  If you are waiting for them to throw their support behind an eastern elitist RINO like Romney, don't hold your breath.  If Cain had shown he was more in line with Romney, they would have put him in that same category and promptly forgotten about him as not being someone they can get behind.  NOT because of his skin color -but because of his POSITIONS.   

So why not admit -no matter what the Tea Party had done, you would still accuse them of making a racist decision somehow, right?  Which makes YOU the total moron!  Again.  

I'd be letting you in on a secret about conservatives -except you probably already know this.  If you want to convince someone on the right of the correctness of your argument -appeal to their REASON and not their emotion.  If the reason and rationality isn't there in your argument - your emotions won't move them.   But the left are not reason based -they are emotion based and they pride themselves on it.  They just know what is right and fair because they FEEL it, right?  You want to convince someone on the left of the correctness of your argument -appeal to their feelings and emotions.  And it can succeed even if all reason and rationality is absent.  That is because feelings are so often illogical, irrational and just flat out wrong and since the left places their value on FEELINGS first, it means they will go with it even when those feelings are illogical, irrational and wrong.  The left values what they FEEL above reason and rationality.  It is how they just KNEW Bush was trying to make his oil buddies rich -they didn't need any proof of that.  Not when their FEELINGS told them all they needed to know.  Because after all, he is a Republican.  And the left just KNOWS Republicans only disagree with those on the left because they are bad, evil people -therefore no bad act is beneath them and we should all assume they are guilty until they prove they are innocent.  And maybe not even then, right?  The left always insists their political opponents ARE opponents because they are just bad, mean and evil people -therefore they will GLADLY and QUICKLY give the benefit of the doubt to a proven mass murdering dictator over a US President with an "R" behind his name.  THAT is the leftist mentality in a nutshell.  Irrational and emotion based who don't let things like "facts" ever get in the way of those emotions.

The left are the drama queens, those most likely to resort to violence in their political protests (as Chris Matthews once explained, its because they are just so PASSIONATE about the issue and shows how deeply they FEEL about it) and the most likely to make all sorts of overblown claims constantly going from one "crisis" to the next.  The political agenda of the left demands they try to appeal to people's EMOTIONS -because it doesn't sell too well as a reasoned argument founded in the rational.     

So while the left is constantly screeching and insisting their political opponents on the right are even more guilty of their own worst sins, they fail to realize something of significance.  Racism is emotion based and it is emotion driven.  It does not appeal to someone's reason and it is not based on any rationality.  Because it is emotion driven -is why the LEFT obsesses about race in a way the right never does.  The left lives and breathes racism, everything they see, think and especially FEEL is filtered through their racism and because they do, they will excuse the most blatantly obvious racist statements of their own while insisting innocuous but inartfully expressed comments of their opponents are GASP - unforgivable proof of their "racism".  Robert Byrd, former KKK poobah said the "N" word more times in a single interview just a few years before he died than I've ever heard spoken in any home of mine.  The left was.......DEAD SILENT at hearing a former KKK poobah of their own unequivocally PROVE that the "N" word was as much a part of his vocabulary as it was when he was donning his white robes.  But hey, that was ok because he was a Democrat and we all just KNOW the filthiest and most blatantly KKK joining racist Democrat isn't a real racist, right?  Even Clinton speaking at his funeral claimed he ONLY joined the KKK because he HAD to in order to get elected so he could HELP the people!  He joined out of LOVE, right?  (And we'll ignore his disgusting hate-fill rants against blacks he was still writing even after he claimed to have left the KKK.) The left is largely IRRATIONAL, EMOTIONAL and above all total HYPOCRITES.  And because they are, they not only assume everyone else is too -but since they think they are superior human beings, they assume that whatever their own faults, their opponents MUST be even worst!  Because their own are just all so superior and ....and....and FEELING and all.    

Because they value what they FEEL about something above reason, they need no reason at all to obsess about race while pretending it is impossible that they are actually the real racists.  But they are.  They perceive racism where it doesn't exist and ignore where it really does -and they are irrational on the subject.  All while they accuse their political opponents of being the irrational ones as the "real" racists!  And cannot understand why those on the right just roll their eyes at them anymore because they cannot be reasoned with.  One side IS racist -but it is the one constantly screeching "racist" at their political opponents, so stupid as to believe that somehow makes them NOT racist if they scream "racist" at others.  They NEED it to be true in order to justify their own nonstop obsession.  But the truth is they are horrible racists, absorbed with and justifying wallowing in the worst soul killing kind of racism.  They push a paternalistic racist agenda.  And it makes them FEEL better when they do -while they insist those who refuse to wallow in it with them are somehow the real racists here.  Bullshit.

YOU only proved it again dear -just one more liberal hypocrite who obsesses about race in a way the right never does and then think the fact YOU obsess about race and call opponents "racist" -it somehow proves those on the right are the real racists here.  In your dreams puppy.  It only proves the left are still the same total fucking morons they've always been.  How do you FEEL about that?


----------



## Steelplate (May 24, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Democrats forget their racists history...so easily.. but then so do African Americans and give them a pass for more... just sayin...



Oh... so once a racist, always a racist? Funny how all those Blue States gradually turned Red after the Civil Rights Act which brought about the 14th and 15th Amendments.

I don't call anyone a racist unless they deserve it.


----------



## Steelplate (May 24, 2011)

You know, as an aside.... I don't think the Tea Party is a racist organization... never did. They are an extremist organization. The problem with right wing extremism is that they tend to attract the racists, the survivalist/militia types and people like the Westboro Baptist Church.

I'm not even saying that those types are a majority in the Tea Party, but they are there. Just look at the extreme lack of tact that's employed right here on this message board. I've seen it on others, not just here. The problem with you guys isn't your message, it's your anger and hatred.


----------



## teapartysamurai (May 24, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> thats two threads proving my point.
> 
> odd how i was called a racist for pointing this out.
> 
> Cain is the GOP/teaturds excuse to say they are not racists, and here we have this op.


 

You are an idiot!

We could just as EASILY turn that on your morons and say Obama is the liberals excuse to say THEY are not racists.

And I bet that never EVEN ONCE OCCURED TO YOU!  

Liberals are such laughable hypocrites!


----------



## teapartysamurai (May 24, 2011)

Steelplate said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats forget their racists history...so easily.. but then so do African Americans and give them a pass for more... just sayin...
> ...


 
Dude you are full of it!

The Blue States that turned Red, did so over issues like Taxes, not Race.

Further they did so LONG AFTER the Civil Rights Movement.

When I was a kid, the South was BLUE, BLUE BLUE.  It didn't start turning Red until the late 70s and 80s.

Are you telling me that happened over Jim Crowe?

You libs with your lies about this.

George Wallace never changed parties.

Robert Byrd never changed parties.

ALL THE LEADERS of Segregation STAYED DEMOCRATS including those who filibusted the Civil Rights Act of 1964.

But liberals keep telling the lie they all became Republicans.

Too bad there are those of us old enough to remember the truth.


----------



## teapartysamurai (May 24, 2011)

Steelplate said:


> You know, as an aside.... I don't think the Tea Party is a racist organization... never did. They are an extremist organization. The problem with right wing extremism is that they tend to attract the racists, the survivalist/militia types and people like the Westboro Baptist Church.
> 
> I'm not even saying that those types are a majority in the Tea Party, but they are there. Just look at the extreme lack of tact that's employed right here on this message board. I've seen it on others, not just here. The problem with you guys isn't your message, it's your anger and hatred.


 
You libs with your "extremist" crap.

Any thing that is even a HINT this side of liberal is "extremist."

Any one who didn't think Bill Clinton was as innocent as the wind driven snow was "extremist."

Any one that didn't agree with Al Gore's kook ideas about Global Warming were "extremist."

Now we are "extremist" because we don't think Obama is the best thing since sliced bread.

Any one detect a pattern here?


----------



## teapartysamurai (May 24, 2011)

American Cowboy said:


> In the GOP debate, Herman Cain looks pretty good to me!!!


 
I had never even heard of Herman Cain until that last debate, but I sure liked what I heard in the debate.

I could definitely vote for this guy.

I sure like him a LOT better than I do Tim Pawlenty.


----------



## Steelplate (May 24, 2011)

teapartysamurai said:


> Oh... so once a racist, always a racist? Funny how all those Blue States gradually turned Red after the Civil Rights Act which brought about the 14th and 15th Amendments.
> 
> I don't call anyone a racist unless they deserve it.


 
Dude you are full of it!

The Blue States that turned Red, did so over issues like Taxes, not Race.

Further they did so LONG AFTER the Civil Rights Movement.

When I was a kid, the South was BLUE, BLUE BLUE.  It didn't start turning Red until the late 70s and 80s.

Are you telling me that happened over Jim Crowe?

You libs with your lies about this.

George Wallace never changed parties.

Robert Byrd never changed parties.

ALL THE LEADERS of Segregation STAYED DEMOCRATS including those who filibusted the Civil Rights Act of 1964.

But liberals keep telling the lie they all became Republicans.

Too bad there are those of us old enough to remember the truth.

[/QUOTE]


You can LOL all you want to. At one time, the Democratic Party was similar to the modern Republican Party. Yeah, you can show me a couple of names of Politicians who didn't switch parties... so what? The fact is the people in those states stopped voting Democrat and started voting Republicans, and it started to happen after the Civil Rights Act. They were pissed at Johnson & Co for instituting it. I don't give a shit about the leaders... they come and go. It's the mindset and the voting block that matter.

I'm not even saying that it was the single motivating factor, but to say it didn't have a part in the switch is not being very honest, is it? Now we have People like Rand Paul who think that the 14th Amendment is Unconstitutional and wants it repealed.

Don't tell me that Racism doesn't play it's part.... it does. Hey, I fully admit that the Southern Dems of days gone by had a racist element. I know that. I don't deny history. Furthermore, I don't deny what I see going on around me.


----------



## Sallow (May 24, 2011)

Steelplate said:


> You know, as an aside.... I don't think the Tea Party is a racist organization... never did. They are an extremist organization. The problem with right wing extremism is that they tend to attract the racists, the survivalist/militia types and people like the Westboro Baptist Church.
> 
> I'm not even saying that those types are a majority in the Tea Party, but they are there. Just look at the extreme lack of tact that's employed right here on this message board. I've seen it on others, not just here. The problem with you guys isn't your message, it's your anger and hatred.



That's the problem with trying to have an adult conversation about the topic. The Tea Party is extreme. Very extreme. And very radical. That tends to attract radical people. Some which are racist. Are all tea partiers racist? Of course not. Personally..I don't think it's the biggest problem with them.


----------



## Robert (May 24, 2011)

Steelplate said:


> You know, as an aside.... I don't think the Tea Party is a racist organization... never did. They are an extremist organization. The problem with right wing extremism is that they tend to attract the racists, the survivalist/militia types and people like the Westboro Baptist Church.
> 
> I'm not even saying that those types are a majority in the Tea Party, but they are there. Just look at the extreme lack of tact that's employed right here on this message board. I've seen it on others, not just here. The problem with you guys isn't your message, it's your anger and hatred.





> They are an extremist organization.



Really and just what Positions do they have that make them "extremists"


----------



## Steelplate (May 24, 2011)

teapartysamurai said:


> You libs with your "extremist" crap.
> 
> Any thing that is even a HINT this side of liberal is "extremist."
> 
> ...



Once again... lol all you want(you tend to do that a lot... I worry about your sanity).

Anyone this side of liberal? You have got to be kidding me. Anyone who is "this side of Conservative" is the equivalent of Karl Marx in your playbook.

It's not that you don't agree that is the problem. I don't agree with everything... I am for Welfare reform that requires recipients to work for their benefits and I am mostly against gun control.

You see, the problem isn't your disagreement... it's your stupidity. Obama is a Communist, Obama is a Muslim Kenyan who hates America, Obama is this, Obama is that.

You know what Obama is? He's a damned politician. Same as Bush, Same as Clinton, same as everyone in the US Congress. He's not "evil incarnate". 

That's the problem I have with this "New Age Conservatism". It's your craziness. and yes.... It's EXTREMISM.


----------



## Steelplate (May 24, 2011)

Robert said:


> Really and just what Positions do they have that make them "extremists"



What positions? Good God man.

1. the abolition of safety nets(welfare, unemployment, medicare, etc)

2. The focus on stupid moral issues(abortion, homosexuality). 

3. The ignoring of relevant moral issues(importing American jobs by American companies to Communist and "Socialist countries, pandering to Wall Street, wanting even less regulation to allow them to continue their monopolistic ways)


How's that for starters? And it's not just the POSITIONS, it's how you cram your shit down everyone's throat... screaming you rhetoric like no one else matters. Most of us in this country are capable of disagreement without resorting to flaming and personal attacks. You guys aren't.... that's extremism, and it's been pretty much your whole playbook since 2008.

Communists, Socialists, Killing Grandma, Anti-Americans, leeches, Kenyan, Muslim lovers, etc... and that's just off the cuff. I'm sure if I thought about it, I could fill a page. You're all on a crazy train that regular people are starting to lose faith in. Look at Wisconsin, where people are starting to downright revolt against their governor. In Ohio, where they want to take back their decision next November in a recall vote(they can't do it, but the sentiment is there).

I know... it's all Communist propaganda.. right? Bullshit, you guys have turned into the tyrants you think you are fighting.


----------



## Care4all (May 24, 2011)

teapartysamurai said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



two words

Strom Thurmond 

you lost a bit of your memory there TPS


----------



## Robert (May 24, 2011)

Steelplate said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > Really and just what Positions do they have that make them "extremists"
> ...



So looking at this skree it appears pretty clear that you read the leftest talking points and that's about it. Because what you've said here bears no resemblance to the truth about the intent of the Tea party so either you are completely misinformed or a complete idiot.
which is it?


----------



## Sallow (May 24, 2011)

Steelplate said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > Really and just what Positions do they have that make them "extremists"
> ...



 Bravo.


----------



## Sallow (May 24, 2011)

Robert said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > Robert said:
> ...



That's basically the agenda.

What about it was wrong?


----------



## Steelplate (May 24, 2011)

Robert said:


> So looking at this skree it appears pretty clear that you read the leftest talking points and that's about it. Because what you've said here bears no resemblance to the truth about the intent of the Tea party so either you are completely misinformed or a complete idiot.
> which is it?



Here we go again.... "leftist" talking points.

I know... throw the word "Freedom" and "American Exceptionalism" into the rhetoric and it isn't a right wing talking point... it's what we stand for!!!

Really? Inform me. Let me guess... you are against all the spending and taxation that goes on. You want those damned deadbeats to stand on their own two feet. You want smaller  government.

I know the POSITION... But your position isn't reality. The reality is... as long as we keep supporting billionaires in their "American Dream", ours dies a slow death. Hey... one thing I've always said about the Tea Party... I admire your conviction. I just think your being duped by powerful people's interests that don't give a rat's ass about what happens to you when the smoke clears.

Yes, some of the stuff that the Tea Party stands for makes sense. But much like Ronald Reagan's "Trickle Down" economics, it relies way to heavily on Greedy people to do the right thing.... It ain't gonna happen.


----------



## teapartysamurai (May 24, 2011)

Steelplate said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Oh... so once a racist, always a racist? Funny how all those Blue States gradually turned Red after the Civil Rights Act which brought about the 14th and 15th Amendments.
> ...


 

You can LOL all you want to. At one time, the Democratic Party was similar to the modern Republican Party. Yeah, you can show me a couple of names of Politicians who didn't switch parties... so what? The fact is the people in those states stopped voting Democrat and started voting Republicans, and it started to happen after the Civil Rights Act. They were pissed at Johnson & Co for instituting it. I don't give a shit about the leaders... they come and go. It's the mindset and the voting block that matter.

I'm not even saying that it was the single motivating factor, but to say it didn't have a part in the switch is not being very honest, is it? Now we have People like Rand Paul who think that the 14th Amendment is Unconstitutional and wants it repealed.

Don't tell me that Racism doesn't play it's part.... it does. Hey, I fully admit that the Southern Dems of days gone by had a racist element. I know that. I don't deny history. Furthermore, I don't deny what I see going on around me.[/quote]


You are an idiot.  Not only can you not even quote right, all you do is post crap and expect people to take it seriously.

Hellooooooooooooo!

Name the Segregation leaders that changed parties?

Connoly didn't change parties.

Byrd didn't change parties. 

Al Gore Sr. didn't change parties.

Wallace didn't change parties.

Bull Connor didn't change parties.

NAME THE SEGREGATION LEADERS THAT CHANGED PARTIES?

IT WAS LONG AFTER the Civil Rights issue had been settled before the South EVEN STARTED to turn red and it didn't even start to really be red UNTIL THE 90S!

You are just blathering crap your teachers/profs told you and because you believe it to be fact, and thus you expect everyone else to take it as fact.

How old are you?

I bet a dime you don't know any of what you claim as a fact, BECAUSE YOU AREN'T OLD ENOUGH TO KNOW.

I AM old enough to know.  

I was around when the Civil Rights Act of 1964 was being debated.

I was around when the South was pure blue.  

I was around when the South started to turn red.

You obviously have NO CLUE what you are talking about.


----------



## Steelplate (May 24, 2011)

I'm going to break down and do the typical Conservative post.....

You're an idiot.

I said it before... I don't give a shit what those segregationist leaders did or didn't to with their party affiliation. Those Blue States turned Red once the Dems went from the "party of intolerance" to it's current ideology and the GOP turned less tolerant.

The ONLY people I see talking about those damned Muslims, the damned deadbeats, the damned Queers, the damned abortionists.... are the right. You side REEKS of intolerance, hatred and ignorance. Racism loves that kind of intolerance.


----------



## daveman (May 24, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> thats two threads proving my point.
> 
> odd how i was called a racist for pointing this out.
> 
> Cain is the GOP/teaturds excuse to say they are not racists, and here we have this op.


----------



## daveman (May 24, 2011)

Steelplate said:


> You know, as an aside.... I don't think the Tea Party is a racist organization... never did. They are an extremist organization. The problem with right wing extremism is that they tend to attract the racists, the survivalist/militia types and people like the Westboro Baptist Church.


Fred Phelps is a Democrat.


----------



## Sallow (May 24, 2011)

daveman said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > You know, as an aside.... I don't think the Tea Party is a racist organization... never did. They are an extremist organization. The problem with right wing extremism is that they tend to attract the racists, the survivalist/militia types and people like the Westboro Baptist Church.
> ...



And?

You people didn't have any problem with him until he started protesting military funerals.

But he was doing the same thing at Gay funerals..and no one on the right made a peep.


----------



## daveman (May 24, 2011)

Steelplate said:


> You can LOL all you want to. At one time, the Democratic Party was similar to the modern Republican Party.



The GOP has supported civil rights its entire existence.  Democrats?  Not so much.

Democrats and Republicans:
In Their Own Words
A 124 Year History of Major Civil Rights Efforts
Based on a Side-by-Side Comparison
of the Early Platforms of the
Two Major Political Parties


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (May 24, 2011)

Steelplate said:


> I'm going to break down and do the typical Conservative post.....
> 
> You're an idiot.
> 
> ...



Oh, the irony...


----------



## daveman (May 24, 2011)

Sallow said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...


So?  Phelps was a Democrat.  He obviously believed his hatred, intolerance, and extremism fit right in to the Democratic Party.


----------



## teapartysamurai (May 24, 2011)

Steelplate said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > You libs with your "extremist" crap.
> ...


 
I think we see the stupidity.

When you can show a quote of mine claiming Obama is a kenyan, let me know.

As for being for Welfare Reform making you something less than liberal?  Helloooooooooooooooooooo, Bill Clinton signed Welfare Reform into law and ran on it's success in 1996.

Your can't be very old.

Your political views betray a LOT of ignorance on the issues and seem stepped in what "others have told you."

As for your argument that "Obama is a politician."  

Dude, Hitler was a politician!  What's that got to do with it!  Stalin was a politician.  Pol Pot was a politician.

So, Obama's a politician.  He's still radical left wing and it's betrayed by the people he picks as "Czars" and his attempt to socialize 17% of our GDP (that's the last quote I heard about it) with his socialized medicine.

I don't say he's a communist.  I say he's a marxist, and his own words back that up!  He's all about wealth distribution.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iivL4c_3pck]YouTube - &#x202a;Obama Bombshell Redistribution of Wealth Audio Uncovered&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TB1dG1Bg1xM]YouTube - &#x202a;Longer Version: Obama Calls Wealth Distribution &#39;Neighborly&#39;&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhjI16LBwVA]YouTube - &#x202a;FOX: Byron York (Sen. Barack Obama on Wealth Redistribution)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## daveman (May 24, 2011)

Steelplate said:


> I'm going to break down and do the typical Conservative post.....
> 
> You're an idiot.
> 
> ...


Is this that famous liberal tolerance we keep hearing so much about?


----------



## AmericanFirst (May 24, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> thats two threads proving my point.
> 
> odd how i was called a racist for pointing this out.
> 
> Cain is the GOP/teaturds excuse to say they are not racists, and here we have this op.


No, Herman Cain is proof obamaturd and the left are racists idiots, idiot.


----------



## teapartysamurai (May 24, 2011)

Care4all said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...


 


Yeah, nice try!

Number one, Strom was not a leader of Segregation.  Certainly not like Wallace or Byrd.

Number two, Strom is the ONLY NAME YOU LIBS CAN COME UP WITH.

He's the ONLY GUY. HE'S THE EXCEPTION TO THE RULE, HE DOESN'T PROVE THE RULE.

I wait with baited breath while you libs come up with even ONE MORE NAME.

I know you will have to do A LOT OF DIGGING ON THE OLD FAKE WIKIPEDIA FOR THAT ONE! 

Fact of the matter is liberals have been using Strom Thurmond for years to claim all the Democrats for Jim Crowe became Democrats WHILE IGNORING EVERY SINGLE LEADER OF JIM CROWE AND SEGREGATION REMAINED DEMOCRATS FOR THE REST OF THEIR LIVES.

And that includes Robert KKK Byrd.

Nice try libs, but that one just won't get the job done.


----------



## Sallow (May 24, 2011)

daveman said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...





Tim McVeigh was in the military. Are we now to believe that everyone in the military is plotting to blow up federal buildings?

You make this shit to easy.


----------



## AmericanFirst (May 24, 2011)

Steelplate said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats forget their racists history...so easily.. but then so do African Americans and give them a pass for more... just sayin...
> ...


The dimwit democrats deserve it!


----------



## Sallow (May 24, 2011)

teapartysamurai said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...





Oh gosh.


----------



## daveman (May 24, 2011)

Sallow said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


Congratulations.  You just demonstrated the stupidity of your own assertion about Phelps.

Good job, dumbass!


----------



## teapartysamurai (May 24, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...


 
Oh OF COURSE IT'S STUPID!

How could I ever think that liberals should be suspect to the same STANDARDS THEY SET FOR OTHERS!

What laughable preposterous hypocrites you all are!


----------



## Robert (May 24, 2011)

Steelplate said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > So looking at this skree it appears pretty clear that you read the leftest talking points and that's about it. Because what you've said here bears no resemblance to the truth about the intent of the Tea party so either you are completely misinformed or a complete idiot.
> ...



LOL how typical you have absolutely no understanding of what those folks want yet you feel free to makeup crap to feed your preconceived notions.

The Tea party has no Leader has no agenda past controlling an out of control Government yes yes I know the horror of it all people wanting to take back the Government Of the People by the People. 

What really amazes me are the people that seem to think the federal government is there to grant your every whim and wish and do so on the backs of others take you from cradle to grave. Got new's for you groups like the Tea Party are sick of footing the bill for this crap as are the majority of the people of this nation. 

The Tea party is holding one side of the political party accountable for its actions while the other side is quite content bankrupting our nation congratulations for not caring.


----------



## teapartysamurai (May 24, 2011)

Steelplate said:


> I'm going to break down and do the typical Conservative post.....
> 
> You're an idiot.
> 
> ...


 
IN OTHER WORDS!

YOU DON'T CARE ABOUT THE FACTS!

Your teachers told you something and you are convinced of it, regardless of the FACTS.

That's called your mind is made up, and you won't be confused by the facts.

Thanks for confirming that for us all!


----------



## Truthmatters (May 24, 2011)

why is the republican party so abhorant to the vast majority of black Americans?


----------



## Sallow (May 24, 2011)

teapartysamurai said:


> I don't say he's a communist.  I say he's a marxist, and his own words back that up!  He's all about wealth distribution.



Capitalism is about wealth distribution as well.

Guess you flunked economics.


----------



## teapartysamurai (May 24, 2011)

Sallow said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


 
Notice you cut off the rest and you can't even refute the part you included.

Typical liberalism!


----------



## Sallow (May 24, 2011)

Robert said:


> LOL how typical you have absolutely no understanding of what those folks want yet you feel free to makeup crap to feed your preconceived notions.
> 
> The Tea party has no Leader has no agenda past controlling an out of controlled Government yes yes I know the horror of it all people wanting to take back the Government Of the People by the People.
> 
> ...



And it became "out of control", when exactly?


----------



## Truthmatters (May 24, 2011)

How can a party that fails to draw so small an amount of the American public that are of color think it has nothing to do with color?


----------



## teapartysamurai (May 24, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> why is the republican party so abhorant to the vast majority of black Americans?


 
Yeah!






Idiots!


----------



## Robert (May 24, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > LOL how typical you have absolutely no understanding of what those folks want yet you feel free to makeup crap to feed your preconceived notions.
> ...



Ahhh how cute give him a star he found a typo.... Good Shallow


----------



## teapartysamurai (May 24, 2011)

Sallow said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > I don't say he's a communist. I say he's a marxist, and his own words back that up! He's all about wealth distribution.
> ...


 


That's the stupidest thing you have said so far!


----------



## Sallow (May 24, 2011)

teapartysamurai said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...



Refute what?

"The Southern Manifesto"

Read it and weep.

You're toast.


----------



## Sallow (May 24, 2011)

teapartysamurai said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...



Said? I never said anything.

I posted it.

And..you don't seem to know anything about Capitalism..or anything in general.


----------



## daveman (May 24, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> How can a party that fails to draw so small an amount of the American public that are of color think it has nothing to do with color?


Because the other party tells so many lies about that party.

People just as stupid as you believe them.


----------



## Sallow (May 24, 2011)

Robert said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Robert said:
> ...



Wasn't pointing out a spelling error. I asked a direct question.

When exactly did the government get "out of control"? Because, maybe it's a memory leak or something..I don't seem to recall all the tea party protests during the 8 years of the Bush administration.  There were huge protests by the way..against the Iraq war..which recieved little or no media coverage..but hmm..no tea party soirees..


----------



## daveman (May 24, 2011)

Sallow said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


----------



## Sallow (May 24, 2011)

daveman said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...



Nice photoshop!

I guess you missed the part of the story when Byrd left the KKK.


----------



## Jack Fate (May 24, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> thats two threads proving my point.
> 
> odd how i was called a racist for pointing this out.
> 
> Cain is the GOP/teaturds excuse to say they are not racists, and here we have this op.



Oh, for sure.  It's a great conspiracy.  The lefty lives in such a world.


----------



## Jack Fate (May 24, 2011)

Sallow said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



You should have heard the Democrat speakers at his funeral.  Even Obama joined in about what a great man he was.


----------



## Robert (May 24, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Gee I don't know Bush started it Obama has certainly Increased it. 

I can't help but to ask I take it you don't think that 15 trillion in deficits or the 133 trillion in unfunded liabilities indicate our government is out of control?  I take you think everything is just peachy do you?


----------



## Robert (May 24, 2011)

Sallow said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...




And that's ok because he's a democrat right? Do you know the word Hypocrite by chance?


----------



## Sallow (May 24, 2011)

Jack Fate said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



He was.

Or the more so..because he admitted to being completely wrong..and worked tirelessly to correct his errors.

Takes a big man to do that.

And takes a bigger man to forgive people for their wrong doings.


----------



## Jack Fate (May 24, 2011)

Would one of you Democrats explain to America what a "white ******" is.  Thanks.


----------



## Sallow (May 24, 2011)

Robert said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



And the Pope was once a nazi. I take him at his word that he's no longer one.

You?


----------



## Sallow (May 24, 2011)

Jack Fate said:


> Would one of you Democrats explain to America what a "white ******" is.  Thanks.
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Senator Robert Byrd says "white *******" on TV&#x202c;&rlm;



One that isn't black?

I dunno.


----------



## Sallow (May 24, 2011)

Robert said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Robert said:
> ...



Bush cut taxes, started 2 wars (which were completely unfunded), started a brand new expensive government department (again unfunded), defunded SEC, OSHA, IRS, and the EPA, and created a whole new entitlement program which was essentially a gift to big pharma. Oh and there's the TARP thing.

So really..when did the government get out of control again?


----------



## GHook93 (May 24, 2011)

I already donated money to his campaign. He has my vote



American Cowboy said:


> In the GOP debate, Herman Cain looks pretty good to me!!!
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Just Herman Cain&#39;s Answers in First Republican Debate for 2012&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> ...


----------



## WillowTree (May 24, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> thats two threads proving my point.
> 
> odd how i was called a racist for pointing this out.
> 
> Cain is the GOP/teaturds excuse to say they are not racists, and here we have this op.



No one needs to have an "excuse" to say they are not racists. We are actually bored with your racist bullshit. shove it up your racist ass.


----------



## Steve Hanson (May 24, 2011)

American Cowboy said:


> Herman Cain seems to be one of the TEA Party's favorites. How can this be? Aren't the TEA Party members just a bunch of racists?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've never seen them as racist. More frustrated with government waste and poor decisions.


----------



## daveman (May 24, 2011)

Sallow said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


Not mine, but it is good work, isn't it?


Sallow said:


> I guess you missed the part of the story when Byrd left the KKK.


I guess you missed the part of the story where the GOP has been for civil rights its entire history, and the Democrats opposed them much of theirs.

And the current Dem Party can credibly be argued as racist, too.


----------



## Jack Fate (May 24, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I'm not Catholic.  You're a Democrat.  Boo hoo.  You guys love to dish it out, but you whine like little piggy when you get it right back.


----------



## Steve Hanson (May 24, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > thats two threads proving my point.
> ...



It's a lame cop out to deflect and it is getting really old


----------



## Jack Fate (May 24, 2011)

Steve Hanson said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



I agree.  I think the Democrats should tell the American people the truth and stop demonizing their opponents.


----------



## WillowTree (May 24, 2011)

Steelplate said:


> You know, as an aside.... I don't think the Tea Party is a racist organization... never did. They are an extremist organization. The problem with right wing extremism is that they tend to attract the racists, the survivalist/militia types and people like the Westboro Baptist Church.
> 
> I'm not even saying that those types are a majority in the Tea Party, but they are there. Just look at the extreme lack of tact that's employed right here on this message board. I've seen it on others, not just here. The problem with you guys isn't your message, it's your anger and hatred.



I neg repped your sorry ass for associating the Westboro Baptist church with the Tea Party and you deserved it. all of it.


----------



## gautama (May 24, 2011)

American Cowboy said:


> In the GOP debate, Herman Cain looks pretty good to me!!!
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Just Herman Cain's Answers in First Republican Debate for 2012&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> ...



Herman Cain as President of the United States of America ?

You betcha.

He & Gingrich, or Gingrich & He is definitely OK w/me.

America needs them ....... desperately.


----------



## WillowTree (May 24, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > You know, as an aside.... I don't think the Tea Party is a racist organization... never did. They are an extremist organization. The problem with right wing extremism is that they tend to attract the racists, the survivalist/militia types and people like the Westboro Baptist Church.
> ...



IN what way is the Tep Party extreme, give some verifiable examples please.


----------



## Gadawg73 (May 24, 2011)

Cain blows off his mouth too much with the "no Muslim in my Cabinet" and his "free at last, free at last" MLK renditions.
I admire him and respect him but he needs to tone it down.
Gingrich is a career politician, something we do not need. We need term limits, not career politicians.
Pawlenty/Romney or Romney/Pawlenty is the winner.


----------



## Sallow (May 24, 2011)

Jack Fate said:


> Steve Hanson said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Demonizing, how?

There's no law against someone being personally racist. I've known a few racists..they are generally not bad people. I think of it as more a personality quirk. Long as they don't act on it. In fact, one of the racists I knew owned a roofing business that mostly hired people who were black. He despised black folk..except the guys working for him..because they were "different".


----------



## Gadawg73 (May 24, 2011)

Tea party folks are not racist here in Georgia.
In fact I hear NO BS about gays, abortion or any comments OTHER THAN Taxes and SPENDING from them.


----------



## Sallow (May 24, 2011)

Gadawg73 said:


> Cain blows off his mouth too much with the "no Muslim in my Cabinet" and his "free at last, free at last" MLK renditions.
> I admire him and respect him but he needs to tone it down.
> Gingrich is a career politician, something we do not need. We need term limits, not career politicians.
> Pawlenty/Romney or Romney/Pawlenty is the winner.



Nice catch in your avatar! That you?

Grats if it is!


----------



## Sallow (May 24, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



Those points have already been made in the thread.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 24, 2011)

Why does the tea party support laws that keep black people from voting?


----------



## Truthmatters (May 24, 2011)

Wisconsin Voter Suppression | Voter Caging | Tea Party and GOP | Mediaite


----------



## Claudette (May 24, 2011)

Steelplate said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > Really and just what Positions do they have that make them "extremists"
> ...



Your right. There are extremists on both sides, left and right. 

I've attended a couple of local TP's and I met and spoken with Reps, Dems, Indi's and some with no political affiliation at all. Gotta tell ya that I didn't meet anyone who was foaming at the mouth and spitting racist comments about the Prez. The overriding concern those I spoke with had  was  the way Govt has become to big has Involved itself in too much and is basically wasting our hard earned tax dollars and micromanaging our lives. 


Racism. An easy word to use. I guess if you don't agree with the Prez then you are a racist. The only possible reason anyone could have for disagreeing with his policies is because he's black. How many times have I heard that one put out there by the LSM and others?? It couldn't possibly be because they disagree with his policies. That wouldn't occur to the LSM or anyone who is an Obama supporter. Nope. Its gotta be because any dissenter is a racist. 

IMO Medicare and SS are programs that never should have been instituted in this country. They were and we are now stuck with em. They need fixing but until they crash and burn none of the Clowns in DC will bother and anyone who tries is branded as trying to throw grandma off a cliff. 

I do believe in that safety net you talk about but it should only be for those who are physically and mentally incapable of taking care of themselves. It shouldn't be for the freeloaders whom we have a wealth of in this country. Able bodies folks who make stupid, irresponsible decisions and then expect the taxpayers of America to support them and their responsibilities  forever. These folks will ride the gravy train as far as they can take it and never spare a thought for those who supply the money. 

Unemployment insurance?? Well I know loads of folks who are riding that gravy train as well. They will ride it till it runs out then they will go get a job. Hell. The lady who runs the stable where I keep my horse just lost her job. She's in the medical field and there are jobs to be had but she is going to collect unemployment and food stamps and is in no hurry to get another job. Wonder how many thousands out there feel the same way? 

I'm big on personal responsibility. Its the way my life rolls. My responsibilities are mine. Not yours, Joe Blows down the street or anyone elses. By that same token I don't want to pay for anyones HC, the mortgage on their house or their rent. I have no desire to be made responsible for other peoples responsibilities. This choice has been taken away by a Govt  that has stretched it roll big time. It is, after all, my money. I earned it not the Govt. One would think I would have more say in how its spent. 

Just because I disagree with you doesn't make me a bad person and vice versa.

It also doesn't make me or anyone else a racist because we disagree with the policies that Obama is pushing.


----------



## Steelplate (May 24, 2011)

teapartysamurai said:


> IN OTHER WORDS!
> 
> YOU DON'T CARE ABOUT THE FACTS!
> 
> ...



No... in other words... I take what I see on these message boards and talking to other Shiite Republicans and draw my own conclusions. You are the most intolerant and hateful lot in today's Political scene. I have eyes and ears and a mind.

It's called intelligence and being able to think for myself.


----------



## Dr.Drock (May 24, 2011)

It's getting harder and harder to figure out what the purpose in having a Romper Room is when this stuff isn't immediately put in there.


----------



## Sallow (May 24, 2011)

Jack Fate said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Robert said:
> ...



Whine about what?

You upset that the Pope was once a nazi?


----------



## Steelplate (May 24, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> I neg repped your sorry ass for associating the Westboro Baptist church with the Tea Party and you deserved it. all of it.



Do what you feel you have to. I never said the Westboro Baptist Church was a Tea Party affiliation. I Just said that extremist right wing rhetoric attracts those types.

But hey... neg rep me all you want. If I gave a shit about reputation on a message board, I'd go to some Democratic one where everyone nods their heads in unison. Much like you "Conservatives" do on a continual basis.


----------



## gautama (May 24, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Why does the tea party support laws that keep black people from voting?



TruthDoesn'tMatter, 

Anyone who is rational already knows that you are an idiot. 

But, do you really have to prove it every time you open up and fart ?


----------



## Truthmatters (May 24, 2011)

Why do you refuse facts?


----------



## Gadawg73 (May 24, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Cain blows off his mouth too much with the "no Muslim in my Cabinet" and his "free at last, free at last" MLK renditions.
> ...



Red fish off of St. Vincent Island, Florida. That would be me. Too old to chase the QBs so I fish.


----------



## Gadawg73 (May 24, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Why does the tea party support laws that keep black people from voting?



White people need ID also to vote so your argument is invalid.


----------



## Claudette (May 24, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Wisconsin Voter Suppression | Voter Caging | Tea Party and GOP | Mediaite




Perhaps you didn't read the article there TDM

It states that org. claims all of this. No proof. 

Why am I not surprised??


----------



## Steelplate (May 24, 2011)

Claudette said:


> Your right. There are extremists on both sides, left and right.
> 
> I've attended a couple of local TP's and I met and spoken with Reps, Dems, Indi's and some with no political affiliation at all. Gotta tell ya that I didn't meet anyone who was foaming at the mouth and spitting racist comments about the Prez. The overriding concern those I spoke with had  was  the way Govt has become to big has Involved itself in too much and is basically wasting our hard earned tax dollars and micromanaging our lives.
> 
> ...



Look, I never said you or anyone else was a bad person. It's not the disagreement on policy that I have a problem with... it's all the bullshit that goes along with it. Some of which, I displayed in my post. You want a sink or swim situation... fine, that's your right as an American Citizen... but it's also My right to speak out in favor of safety nets and the absolutely corrupting power that the conglomerate has on our government and our country.

My problem with the Tea Party is that many of them don't accept our right to have our own position and think that yours is the only one that matters. Then when you don't get your way... you come up with all this crackpot shit to try to sway the rest of America. The birther craze, the killing grandma, all of those vile untruths, embellishments and out and out lies that your side has displayed in full view of the public.

You are your own worst enemy. If your side would have chosen a higher road to begin with, you wouldn't be seeing your popularity on the wane like it is now. You wanted too much/too fast.

You won't accept half measures... like ohhh. take for instance Public Employees. You won't agree to the idea of reduction by attrition(when folks retire, don't replace them and shrink gradually). You want wages slashed, benefits squashed and Collective bargaining outlawed.... THAT, is extremism... and that's why the Governors of Wisconsin and Ohio are scrambling for their political lives. People recognize REAL tyranny when they see it... not manufactured tyranny.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 24, 2011)

Save Wisconsin's Vote 2010

there is audio of the Tea party leader talking about help for them from the republican party to vote cage.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 24, 2011)

Claudette said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Wisconsin Voter Suppression | Voter Caging | Tea Party and GOP | Mediaite
> ...



Why did you not see that they HAVE AUDIO of it?


----------



## teapartysamurai (May 24, 2011)

Sallow said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


 
I'm toast?

Dude! What does this prove?

*It's just a statement against bussing!* 

Tell the truth!  You are too young to even KNOW that's what that document is about!  I'm right, aren't I?  

You're an idiot!

Most of the black community was and IS against bussing, that's why it was finally put to an end!

Tell the truth.  You never went to school when bussing was a reality did you?  

I SURE AS HELL DID!

How on EARTH does putting the Constitutional argument against bussing prove racism?

I'm toast? 

You are simply proving not only your cluelessness about the issues, but your total inability to read a document!

Priceless!


----------



## teapartysamurai (May 24, 2011)

Sallow said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


 
Capitalism is about wealth distribution.

Can you explain what central planners in Capitalism take money away from the rich to "distribute?"

I would LOVE to hear this one!


----------



## teapartysamurai (May 24, 2011)

Sallow said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


 
But NEVER LEFT THE DEMOCRAT PARTY!

Pwnd!


----------



## teapartysamurai (May 24, 2011)

Robert said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


 
He tried to know the word hypocrite but kept missing it when he brings up Strom Thurmond.

Funny but I think Strom left racism a long time ago too, but that never counts with liberals.

Noooooooooooo, Strom is "proof" that all racists changed parties to Republicans.

Byrd doesn't count.

Hilarious!


----------



## teapartysamurai (May 24, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


 

When are you libs going to forgive Strom Thurmond, ya laughable hypocrites!


----------



## teapartysamurai (May 24, 2011)

Jack Fate said:


> Would one of you Democrats explain to America what a "white ******" is. Thanks.
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Senator Robert Byrd says "white *******" on TV&#x202c;&rlm;


 
Yeah, Byrd worked soooooooooooooooooo hard to make up for his past racism!


----------



## teapartysamurai (May 24, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


 
The Pope was once a Nazi.

A)  Where's your evidence (beside left wing kook blogs)

B) How does that prove Byrd is suddenly not a racist while you claim a speech given 30 years ago against bussing proves "right wing" racism.

You are making such an idiot out of yourself!


----------



## teapartysamurai (May 24, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > Would one of you Democrats explain to America what a "white ******" is. Thanks.
> ...


 
Oh!  So the N word is okay if said by a white Democrat.

I understand now!

ROFL!


----------



## teapartysamurai (May 24, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > Steve Hanson said:
> ...


 
That's liberal for "it's okay to be racist as long as you vote liberal!"


----------



## teapartysamurai (May 24, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Why does the tea party support laws that keep black people from voting?


 



Oh my gosh, the red herrings are in abundance.

I'm not even going to ask this idiot to substantiate that one!


----------



## Truthmatters (May 24, 2011)

Do you support ID voting laws?

Does the tea party?


Do you support the vote caging the republicans have done in the past?


----------



## teapartysamurai (May 24, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Do you support ID voting laws?
> 
> Does the tea party?
> 
> ...


 
Are you telling me only white people can get picture IDs  or that only white people know how to get picture IDs???? 

Rather racist of you, to think that!

And what the hell is vote caging?????


----------



## Truthmatters (May 24, 2011)

In 5-Year Effort, Scant Evidence of Voter Fraud - New York Times




WASHINGTON, April 11 &#8212; Five years after the Bush administration began a crackdown on voter fraud, the Justice Department has turned up virtually no evidence of any organized effort to skew federal elections, according to court records and interviews. 





&#8220;There was nothing that we uncovered that suggested some sort of concerted effort to tilt the election,&#8221; Richard G. Frohling, an assistant United States attorney in Milwaukee, said. 

Richard L. Hasen, an expert in election law at the Loyola Law School, agreed, saying: &#8220;If they found a single case of a conspiracy to affect the outcome of a Congressional election or a statewide election, that would be significant. But what we see is isolated, small-scale activities that often have not shown any kind of criminal intent.&#8221;


----------



## Sallow (May 24, 2011)

teapartysamurai said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Robert said:
> ...



Are you this easy in real life?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pope_Benedict_XVI


----------



## teapartysamurai (May 24, 2011)

Steelplate said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > IN OTHER WORDS!
> ...


 
BWAHAHAHAAA!

That's what you call intelligence?  Because you read a lot of stuff on message boards???????????

YEAH!  I mean when you compare someone WHO ACTUALLY LIVED THE HISTORY, against someone who reads a lot of stuff on message boards, WELL THERE IS JUST NO COMPARISON IS THERE?  

Are you trying to sound like an idiot?

Dude, I gave you the history of when the Southern states turned red and your answer back to that is you've read a bunch of stuff on message boards thus that makes you more intelligent????????



Yeah, you run with that!  Let's see how many people take you seriously!

Seriously, HOW OLD ARE YOU?

You don't sound very old OR mature!

There's a reason why the Constitution restricts the presidency to those over the age of 35.  Too bad we can't do that in regard to discussing politics.  It would make for far more intelligent discussion.


----------



## Sallow (May 24, 2011)

teapartysamurai said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



No..it's I knew a guy who was an avowed racist. He was also VERY conservative.

You need glasses?


----------



## teapartysamurai (May 24, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


 
I'm laughing that you think it's relevant.


----------



## Sallow (May 24, 2011)

teapartysamurai said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



Yeah..poor Strom..forced out of congress then died at a young tender age.

Oh wait. None of that happened.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 24, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> In 5-Year Effort, Scant Evidence of Voter Fraud - New York Times
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why are you people wanting millions spent when there is NO problem to fix?


----------



## teapartysamurai (May 24, 2011)

Steelplate said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > I neg repped your sorry ass for associating the Westboro Baptist church with the Tea Party and you deserved it. all of it.
> ...


 
That's like me saying the KKK was never a part of the Democrat party, it's just their racist rhetoric attracts those types.

Nice try!

You get a neg rep from me as well!  And I don't neg rep very often, but your stupidity warrants it!


----------



## Sallow (May 24, 2011)

teapartysamurai said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



It's about as relevant as Byrd being in the KKK.

So laugh it up.


----------



## teapartysamurai (May 24, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Save Wisconsin's Vote 2010
> 
> there is audio of the Tea party leader talking about help for them from the republican party to vote cage.


 
What the hell is vote caging.

They have observers from both parties each election day who challenge fishy looking "provisional ballots."

So what!

How does that prove racism??????


----------



## teapartysamurai (May 24, 2011)

Sallow said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


 
Wikipedia!!!!!!!!!!!!  

BWAHAHAHAA!

Dude, only left wing morons use Wikepedia.

Wikipedia is NOT RELIABLE.  Anyone can edit it!

Even Wikipedia has a disclaimer it's not reliable!

Try again!


----------



## teapartysamurai (May 24, 2011)

Sallow said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


 
Sure he was!  Was he your gardener as well?

I bet you are too young to even know that reference.


----------

